# I love that bird!!



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

What a smart boy, he has quite the impressive vocabulary! I love the way he says "Hey Pierre, ready, ready?" and his "Weeee" is so cute!


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Delightful


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Haha, what a smart cookie!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Very fun!!*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Such a smart and adorable bird! Thanks for sharing,Despina!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

I WANT AN AFRICAN GREY TOO! BTW, my birthday is coming soon in July (hint hint)


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I loved the coughing and the cat noise!  He is hillarious!


----------

